

Show HN: IssueKit - Drop-In GitHub Issues for your iOS project - mertdumenci
http://www.github.com/usepropeller/issuekit

======
stigi
Honestly I would not want end users creating tickets directly. Imagine the
number of duplicates to close. GitHub issues are no replacement for a true
customer engagement platform.

For beta builds we mainly use email feedback via hockey. What else are people
using these days?

~~~
prezjordan
I don't think this is intended for end users in the traditional sense. A good
use case for this could be coworkers beta testing the company's app.

------
jlturner
This is awesome! Although it's designed for the debug version of your app,
this could be really useful for open source apps release builds as well. Built
in bug reporting for iOS is a great idea for opening the channel for
developer/customer communication.

------
millerm
Pretty cool, thanks! Jump started on iOS 7 eh? :-)

